
Oracle finally launches Elastic Compute Cloud, 9 years after Amazon debuted EC2 - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/27/oracle-finally-launches-elastic-compute-cloud-9-years-after-amazon-debuted-ec2/
======
quantumf
This gets no comments? Oracle cloud engineers will be a little disappointed
I'm sure.

